# Hello From MI



## S1n1sterTech (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey sup I am S1n1sterTech and here a little info about me

Age: 27 almost 28
Years Haunting: as long as I can remember
Years Building/trying to build my own props: 3
What I listen to when building props: Hauntcast or techno


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to your new home!

Native Michigander/transplanted Hoosier here. Where at in Michigan are you?


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Sinister! Nice to have you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Back at ya from DarkSYde Acres in MI, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum where in MI are you??? I live in the Grand Rapids area


----------



## Saint Fate (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Mar 17, 2011)

I am from Warren, MI


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wired a pain clinic in warren at the ford hospital


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------

